

Job survival in the age of robots and intelligent machines - fyresite
http://phys.org/news/2015-01-job-survival-age-robots-intelligent.html

======
defango
Robots are going to be a huge change in way we live. Even if you work out the
best system, if it really going to be worth it? People are going to be jobless

